# Bringing out the fruit - Cotes des Blancs vs 71B



## spaniel (Aug 20, 2013)

I just got back the judging sheets on my bronze medal Cayuga White from the Indianapolis International Wine Competition. While the overall scores between the 3 judges were close, I had to chuckle at the variability in judging the individual scores. That said, two of three agreed that the wine lacked a popping fruit character and I would agree that this matched my personal greatest negative critique of the wine.

So in preparation for improving my score next year, I am going to try three things:

1) Send them the "free run" wine vs the "pressed". AFTER I mailed the entry I decided the free run was better. 

2) Harvest a bit earlier. Things were earlier last year, but I'm going to harvest the same date this year and bring things in a big younger this year to keep some of the fruit flavor with this grape.

3) -- the point of this thread -- the yeast. I keep hearing that 71B gives a fruitier wine. Anybody ever tried this vs Cotes des Blancs? That's what I used last year. I'm making the switch this year and interested in experiences. I got docked on both bouquet and flavor from a fruit perspective.


----------



## Deezil (Aug 20, 2013)

You might find that 71B does what you hope
I've never used Cote des Blanc

I wonder though, what your fermentation temperature was too. 
Thats just about as big of a role, as the yeast itself. 

A long & cool, drawn out fermentation, is what you're looking for


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 21, 2013)

Deezil i could not agree with you more...When i first started there was not much said about fermenting temps and yeast.
I was fermenting some fig and stuck my finger in it accidently and it was hot...I got my digital probe out , and the temp was 95 degrees in a house that was 76.
I think some yeast really make the temp go up, like a premier curvee..
I all ways have a high temp with it.
I think the high temps are the reason for a lot of hazes..combined with the fruit.


----------



## spaniel (Aug 24, 2013)

Deezil said:


> You might find that 71B does what you hope
> I've never used Cote des Blanc
> 
> I wonder though, what your fermentation temperature was too.
> ...



Fermented in a kegerator set at 55-60F from beginning to end. The fermentation took 3-4 weeks to complete.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Aug 25, 2013)

D-47 in my humble opinion. I am making wine at this moment from my own grapes (Niagara). I am a big fan of D-47. Also, cool temps are the key as well. As spaniel pointed out it will take longer but you will be happier with the results. Cheers


----------



## Billberry (Aug 25, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> I think some yeast really make the temp go up, like a premier curvee..
> I all ways have a high temp with it.


I too came to the same conclusion as you James. The chemical processes involved in the yeast converting sugar to alcohol and CO2 probably have something to do with the temp of the must being higher than the room temp.But I'm no chemist I'm merely a mad wine scientist.
My batch of DB took a little over 7 days to finish fermenting. Temp of room was a steady 73* to 74* and the must was a steady 80* to 81*. I used 1118 on this batch. I plan on using 71B on the one I'm getting ready to start and will compare temp and fermenting times to see if there is a difference between the two yeast strains.


----------



## spaniel (Aug 25, 2013)

Billberry said:


> I too came to the same conclusion as you James. The chemical processes involved in the yeast converting sugar to alcohol and CO2 probably have something to do with the temp of the must being higher than the room temp.But I'm no chemist I'm merely a mad wine scientist.
> My batch of DB took a little over 7 days to finish fermenting. Temp of room was a steady 73* to 74* and the must was a steady 80* to 81*. I used 1118 on this batch. I plan on using 71B on the one I'm getting ready to start and will compare temp and fermenting times to see if there is a difference between the two yeast strains.



I am a biochemist. Absolutely the metabolic action of the yeast produces heat, which will raise must temp if you don't apply cooling.

I will likely have three to five five-gallon batches of Cayuga to work with. Last year I did a free run versus pressed xperimen. I think this year I will try three yeasts - cote des bland, D47, and 71B - and hold everything else constant then see what happens.


----------



## spaniel (Sep 4, 2013)

I ended up with three 6.5gal batches of Cayuga White that are similar in composition. I won't say the same because I didn't have some large container to mix them all prior to allocating to the three containers...they are all free run juice though (5gal of pressed done separately).

I pitched Cote des Blancs, D47, and 71B into them. We will see the result.


----------

